
California Becomes First State to Ban Retail Sale of Dogs, Cats, Rabbits - howard941
https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/California-Becomes-First-State-to-Ban-Retail-Sale-of-Dogs-Cats-and-Rabbits-503644401.html
======
mimixco
Awesome news! My mom ran the Santa Cruz SPCA when I was a kid and helped pass
landmark legislation against this in that county over 30 years ago. I'm
thrilled to see it go statewide. Next, the entire US! Don't buy pets... Adopt
them.

